# husky 372xp rebuild



## barneyfife (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi all,
Had my older 372xp at the shop, and it needs new cylinder kit. Cost is $350 for parts plus labour and tax. Not in my budget, so i am going to tackle this myself.
Where would be the best place online to get a cylinder kit, and maybe somewhere to get a service manual on how to do this job. I have seen big bore kits online for $125 or so, are they a good idea?
Any help would be greatly appreciated by me.

Thank you
Linz


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the service manual.Hope this helps,and good luck.

http://www.gardening-tools-direct.co.uk/content/husqwm273_hwen2000_1019061-26.pdf


----------



## barneyfife (Jan 8, 2011)

thank you


----------

